# About Cyanide leaching



## Imran (Feb 20, 2012)

Greetings!
Few days ago i made cyanide. I tried yesterday with pins. It worked great, because of you goldsilverpro thank you very much. Cyanide stripped only gold without touching anything else. NICE! Tomorow I am going to drop gold with zinc.
I also prepared a lot of gold plated boards and put them into bucket with dillute cyanide. After few days i expect that all gold will be dissolved. Should i then concentrate solution by evaporating water or just try to drop gold from dillute solution with zinc? Does anyone know a method for testing gold in cyanide solution? I don't think that stannous chloride works. Any suggestions?

If anyone woud like to know how to make homemade cyanide inexpensively please comment, i'd love to share

BTW: This forum is great

Regards, Emanuel


----------



## nickvc (Feb 21, 2012)

Generally we don't advise members to use cyanide due to it's unforgiving and deadly nature, you only make one mistake! In fairness if you know what your doing it's a useful addition to other recovery methods but please use extreme caution.
There is no easy way to test your solutions that I know of but I noticed in another post that GSP has a method but it requires a good fume hood and a full understanding of the method, he's going to post it when he has time as it's a long post.


----------



## butcher (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/healthguidelines/hydrogencyanide/recognition.html

stannous chloride is acidic, you would make a deadly gas HCN.

Gold Silver Pro (GSP) has adressed this issue of possible ways of testing in previous discussions.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 21, 2012)

Imran said:


> Greetings!
> Few days ago i made cyanide. I tried yesterday with pins. It worked great, because of you goldsilverpro thank you very much. Cyanide stripped only gold without touching anything else. NICE! Tomorow I am going to drop gold with zinc.
> I also prepared a lot of gold plated boards and put them into bucket with dillute cyanide. After few days i expect that all gold will be dissolved. Should i then concentrate solution by evaporating water or just try to drop gold from dillute solution with zinc? Does anyone know a method for testing gold in cyanide solution? I don't think that stannous chloride works. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...



The boards may, or may not, strip in the weak cyanide. Did you add an oxidizing agent (air, hydrogen peroxide, m-NBSS, etc. - gold won't strip in cyanide without an oxidizer). What other metals are on the boards? Any exposed steel, copper, or aluminum? If these are present and the gold does dissolve, any stripped gold can easily cement on them in the form on a black powder.

Making your own cyanide is dangerous and difficult. I would definitely forget it.

Stannous chloride won't work in a gold cyanide solution. Gold in cyanide has a valence of +1 and gold in AR or AP has a valence of +3. The stannous chloride test only works with +3 valence gold.


----------



## maynman1751 (Feb 21, 2012)

Incompatibilities: Contact between hydrogen cyanide and amines; oxidizers such as perchlorates, peroxides, permanganates, chlorates, and nitrates; strong acids such as hydrochloric, sulfuric and nitric; sodium hydroxide, calcium hydroxide, sodium carbonate, water, ammonia, acetaldehyde, and caustics should be avoided. 

Wow! Scary stuff! Darn well better know what you're doing before you mess with this stuff!


----------



## Imran (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone especialy harold for help. I added peroxide, and today in the evening i checked boards and they were stripped. There is some exposed copper but i don't see any ''black dust'' on copper. Tomorrow i will probably drop gold on zinc and i'll post results.


----------



## Imran (Mar 7, 2012)

*DELETED!!*


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 7, 2012)

Imran said:


> Oh and please don't tell me that what i have done is deadly and stupid



*What you have done is dangerous and stupid! - and unnecessary!* 

Zincing is easy and efficient. You screwed up somewhere.


----------



## Imran (Mar 7, 2012)

whatever :lol:


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 7, 2012)

Imran said:


> whatever :lol:



Not whatever, GSP is serious. You need to take his advice.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 7, 2012)

Because you posted just a few mninutes ago,I am going to assume that you are still alive.Do you have a mask on?Are you wroking under a fume hood?Is the area you are working in well ventilated? If the answer to ANY of these questions is no,then I suggest you get your ass outside and put a fan on that solution blowing it away from you,and dump some aluminum hydroxide,or sodium hydroxide(caustic soda/lye) in that solution immediately! You have no clue how much trouble you may have caused for yourself and others.If you end up killing someone with HCN,you can be charged with manslaughter. Not to mention,if you kill yourself,the gas won't just simply dissipate because you are dead,it will linger for the next unsuspecting person to walk into it,It is without a doubt,one of the deadliest gases ever discovered by mankind.
If you want help,I am all for that......but doing something like that is like spitting in someone else's face.You were specifically told that mixing acid,with Cn,will create deadly HCn gas,yet you did it anyways. :roll:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 7, 2012)

Imran,

I am locking this thread.

Any more discussion about what you did so dangerously can endanger your forum menbership.

Due to the seriousness of the situation, your response of "Whatever" to my post has also put you on thin ice.


----------

